# How to make a safe and stable scape?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm working out the dry scape for my 90 gallon at the moment. I've got several large, heavy bits of wood to use. I want to attach some of the wood together(to make it look like one piece). I'm trying to work out how to do all this and make sure everything will stay firmly in place for the safety of tank and fish. Any tips? Can I use silicone to stick wood together (before it gets wet) or will it just come apart with time?

EDIT: I should add that once waterlogged all of the wood sinks well so I don't need to hold it down, just keep it where I want it and stop it falling over and breaking the tank as they are chunky bits. At the moment they are well dried out.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Will clear fishing line work? I would think the surfaces would be difficult to mate for silicone, but could work I guess. Also, maybe black tie-wraps, depending on how it was mated, size, etc...


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I tried silicone on pieces of tufa rock, didn't work so well, I wouldn't try it. I know some hardware stores/lumber yards (I happen to work at one) sell nylon bolts and washers. You could pre-drill the pieces and use these to hold it in place. They won't rust and would be fish friendly.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That might work, but would be quite hard to get in just the right place because of the random shape of the wood.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

That depends, there are several different size bolts, you could always put a washer 1/2 way through on both sides so when you tighten the nut it helps lock it in place.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I used fishing line myself,but you need to score a piece and push the other into it,kinda like tongue and groove.The fishing line will hold it well then.


----------



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Use small stainless steel wood screws available at most hardware stores, and drive them in to where the screw head is below the surface of the wood to hide the head. this works best when the wood is waterlogged. if its a harder wood you may need to drill pilot holes to keep it from splitting. Thanks, Steve


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stainless will rust over time.


----------



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes a stainless fastener would deteriorate over time in freshwater (a long time), in saltwater faster yet. But the ability of a stainless fastener to hold pieces of wood together would most likely outlast the wood itself. Besides a little iron in solution never hurt a tank (planted). And the componets used in stainless steel are also found in flourish plant fertilizer. Iron, Silicon, Carbon, etc. I've had java moss on a stainless screen for 8 years, and the stainless is still there.*old dude


(earlier i had put chromium as an ingerdient in "flourish", i was wrong, i got confused with my multivitamins (HAHA) i guess, sorry, i took it out)


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you could try some wood dowels and drilling the holes in the wood to fit. Silicon probably wouldnt work well with the wet and pourus wood. Probably would just come apart.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone, has anyone tried silicon on wood? I think i might use it along with screws, dowels, or fishing line. Someone else recommended zipties, which could work in some places.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Problem with silicone is the surface you're trying to stick. It may/may not work, just depends on the amount of area they contact. Some forms of epoxy that harden could possibly be okay and as long as they harden, should be safe for the water.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I forgot about the epoxies.. I've heard some work well underwater as jrman has said.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

The only real problem with the stainless screws is in some areas you may see the head. Zip ties will work, and they do make small black ones, they would be harder to see. Not sure I would try an epoxy.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

I wouldnt use silicone, the fact is that the wood soaks up the water, even if you glue it before the wood will get wet and the silicone will let go. I dont think it would hold for any time at all. I think I would skip the silicone all together and use the other options that people stated above.


----------

